# Forum 5th birthday, Manchester Forum Meet - 16th November 2013



## Northerner (Oct 7, 2013)

As we did last year, we will also be having a birthday meet in Manchester the week after the London one so that people who can't travel as far as London will still get a chance to celebrate. 

Date: Saturday, 16th November 2013 from 11:00 


Venue: The Waterhouse





​67-71 Princess Street
Manchester
Greater Manchester
M2 4EG

http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/pubs/the-waterhouse

Please let me know if you plan to attend! 

Attending:
Northerner
MargB
Hazel
brightontez (hopefully!)
Laura87 + friend
DizzyDi + 2 
zuludog
yorksman
Phoebe


----------



## MargB (Oct 7, 2013)

I will be there!!!


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Oct 7, 2013)

I'll be there with Claire - my Daughter


----------



## Northerner (Oct 7, 2013)

MargB said:


> I will be there!!!





whiskysmum said:


> I'll be there with Claire - my Daughter



Hurrah! I won't be on my own!


----------



## Tezzz (Oct 7, 2013)

I'll try and be there.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 7, 2013)

brightontez said:


> I'll try and be there.



Hurrah! Hope you can make it Tez, it's been a while!


----------



## Lauras87 (Oct 7, 2013)

I fancy it.
Can I bring a non forum member?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 7, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> I fancy it.
> Can I bring a non forum member?



Yes of course Laura!


----------



## Dizzydi (Oct 9, 2013)

Count me in - if I can I will get Sean to come for an hr and bring Harry !


----------



## Northerner (Oct 9, 2013)

Dizzydi said:


> Count me in - if I can I will get Sean to come for an hr and bring Harry !



That would be wonderful Di!


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Oct 10, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> I fancy it.
> Can I bring a non forum member?




Hi Laura,
I'm taking Claire who's my daughter


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 17, 2013)

It's our anniversary weekend we will be in Manchester but not till later on and I plan to be a naughty diabetic for once and get very drunk :/ otherwise I'd be there x


----------



## Northerner (Oct 17, 2013)

PhoebeC said:


> It's our anniversary weekend we will be in Manchester but not till later on and I plan to be a naughty diabetic for once and get very drunk :/ otherwise I'd be there x



Aw, it's a shame the events clash Phoebe, I would have loved to have met you!  Hope you enjoy your weekend - order bacon sandwiches for the morning!


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 17, 2013)

It is a shame. I will be there next year though x


----------



## zuludog (Oct 21, 2013)

Yes, I'll try to turn up


----------



## Northerner (Oct 23, 2013)

zuludog said:


> Yes, I'll try to turn up



Excellent zuludog, I look forward to meeting you


----------



## yorksman (Oct 25, 2013)

I had something arranged for that day but I think it is going to fall through so I wouldn't mind coming along if that's OK. It's a handy location for me as I can get a direct train. How long do these things go on for? Will I have time to stop off at all the real ale pubs in all the railway stations en route?

Transpennine Real Ale Trail


----------



## Northerner (Oct 25, 2013)

yorksman said:


> I had something arranged for that day but I think it is going to fall through so I wouldn't mind coming along if that's OK. It's a handy location for me as I can get a direct train. How long do these things go on for? Will I have time to stop off at all the real ale pubs in all the railway stations en route?
> 
> Transpennine Real Ale Trail



You'd be very welcome yorksman  I'll be there between 11am and 5pm, so there will probably still be someone there when you reach us at 4pm after stopping off at all those pubs!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2013)

Don't forget that this is a week tomorrow folks!


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 8, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Don't forget that this is a week tomorrow folks!



I'm still coming! =-O


----------



## Monica (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm sorry, but I have to cry off again 

It was Fi's Birthday this week and she planned to go to Meadowhall with her friend. Unfortunately, her friend's mum only let her go if I went too ( I only found out yesterday morning). So after spending a lot of money travelling there and back and NOT spending any time with hubby, I can't let him spend another Saturday on his own.

I hope you'll have as much fun as they all had in London yesterday


----------



## Northerner (Nov 10, 2013)

Monica said:


> I'm sorry, but I have to cry off again
> 
> It was Fi's Birthday this week and she planned to go to Meadowhall with her friend. Unfortunately, her friend's mum only let her go if I went too ( I only found out yesterday morning). So after spending a lot of money travelling there and back and NOT spending any time with hubby, I can't let him spend another Saturday on his own.
> 
> I hope you'll have as much fun as they all had in London yesterday



Sorry you can't make it Monica  I hope Fi enjoyed her birthday! We will raise a glass to you and hope to see you at a future meet


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 10, 2013)

So, wheres the photos then? Did the Diabetes Police confisticate them as evidence?


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 10, 2013)

Ah-hah, I found them!


----------



## Steff (Nov 10, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> So, wheres the photos then? Did the Diabetes Police confisticate them as evidence?



Yeah find the right thread first al lol


----------



## yorksman (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm coming. I didn't want to spend a weekend in Bruges drinking belgian beer and eating rare steaks and mussels in white wine anyway. Much happier with warm beer and erm, well, something low carb, the finest that Wetherspoons have to offer.

I'll probably arrive around 12.30 - 1.00 so I expect there will be a few people in the pub. How do I find you? Is there a secret phrase like "the DN has stock with Tate & Lyle"?

Actually, since the German Christmas Market will have just opened in Manchester "are you here for the roasted sugared almonds" might be more appropriate.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2013)

yorksman said:


> I'm coming. I didn't want to spend a weekend in Bruges drinking belgian beer and eating rare steaks and mussels in white wine anyway. Much happier with warm beer and erm, well, something low carb, the finest that Wetherspoons have to offer.
> 
> I'll probably arrive around 12.30 - 1.00 so I expect there will be a few people in the pub. How do I find you? Is there a secret phrase like "the DN has stock with Tate & Lyle"?
> 
> Actually, since the German Christmas Market will have just opened in Manchester "are you here for the roasted sugared almonds" might be more appropriate.



There is a room on the right as you enter the pub where we normally try and congregate. I will bring along my giant syringe and put it on one of the tables. If you would like my mobile number in case we are not obvious, then please send me a PM  If you like we can all speak Walloon or Flemish so you don't feel you have missed out!


----------



## yorksman (Nov 11, 2013)

Northerner said:


> If you like we can all speak Walloon or Flemish so you don't feel you have missed out!




If you say "Nog een bierke alsjeblieft" to a french speaker who happens to be in Flanders or "Une autre bi?re s?il vous pla?t" to a flemish speaker who happens to be in Wallonia, you can expect some rude comment. It's not something you should get wrong in Belgium. I'd be in less trouble walking around in Manchester with a Liverpool scarf talking loudly in a scouse accent on match day.


----------



## Charliewatch (Nov 11, 2013)

*birthday meeting*

As a newbie to the message board and never been to a meeting before would it be worth me attending what happens at the meeting is it a social thing or administrative meeting.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2013)

Charliewatch said:


> As a newbie to the message board and never been to a meeting before would it be worth me attending what happens at the meeting is it a social thing or administrative meeting.



Hi Charlie, it's just a social thing - everyone is welcome, and we just have a chat over a couple of drinks. It's good to meet others who are in the same boat sometimes, so you can talk freely knowing that others understand all the ins and outs!  We've had loads of meetings over the years up and down the country and everyone is really friendly, so if you live in the area it's well worth a day out. You can turn up when you want and stay as long as you like


----------



## yorksman (Nov 11, 2013)

Charliewatch said:


> As a newbie to the message board and never been to a meeting before would it be worth me attending what happens at the meeting is it a social thing or administrative meeting.



I've never been before either, so you won't be the only one. From your early posts it seems like you were spooked by some wild exagerations about diabetes. It might be a good thing for you to see that we are are normal as normal can be, at least for a group of people intent on spending a day in the pub. The roman historian Tacitus wrote in Diabetica, or maybe Germania, I forget which; 

_"Whenever they are not fighting, they pass much of their time in the chase, and still more in idleness, giving themselves up to sleep and to feasting. To pass an entire day and night in drinking disgraces no one."_


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 11, 2013)

Alan, what time does your train get in ? I'll aim to get to Piccadilly around the same time x


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2013)

Dizzydi said:


> Alan, what time does your train get in ? I'll aim to get to Piccadilly around the same time x



In theory, 10:28  Not sure whether Hazel might be arriving around the same time, she sometimes does


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 11, 2013)

Northerner said:


> In theory, 10:28  Not sure whether Hazel might be arriving around the same time, she sometimes does



I'll text Hazel and find out.  I'll check out the train times for me as well x


----------



## Hazel (Nov 11, 2013)

Should be in Piccadilly at 10.28


----------



## Northerner (Nov 12, 2013)

Hazel said:


> Should be in Piccadilly at 10.28



Hehe! Snap!  I suggest we meet near the exit to Piccadilly, on the lefthand side as you approach it


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm going to try and get to Piccadilly for 10.27. If I miss that one it will be 10.52.

If I'm not on the 10.27 will text and meet you at the pub.

Think it is just going to be me as well  xxx


----------



## Steff (Nov 12, 2013)

Have a good time all

Don't forget the card Alan


----------



## Northerner (Nov 12, 2013)

Dizzydi said:


> I'm going to try and get to Piccadilly for 10.27. If I miss that one it will be 10.52.
> 
> If I'm not on the 10.27 will text and meet you at the pub.
> 
> Think it is just going to be me as well  xxx



OK Di, will see you when I see you and will try to remember my phone!


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi,
For Claire & myself I think there is a train which leaves Warrington Central at 10:19am & arrives Manchester Piccadilly at 10:41am.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 12, 2013)

whiskysmum said:


> Hi,
> For Claire & myself I think there is a train which leaves Warrington Central at 10:19am & arrives Manchester Piccadilly at 10:41am.



Do you want us to wait for you at the station Gill?


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Nov 12, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Do you want us to wait for you at the station Gill?



If that's no problem for you. Where will I find you?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 12, 2013)

whiskysmum said:


> If that's no problem for you. Where will I find you?



I suggest we meet near the exit to Piccadilly, on the lefthand side as you approach it (i.e. on the left as you are leaving the station )


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 12, 2013)

Dizzydi update I'll meet you all in the pub about 11.20! I'm coming in with hubby and baba who'll have lunch with us and then go home xxx


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2013)

Dizzydi said:


> Dizzydi update I'll meet you all in the pub about 11.20! I'm coming in with hubby and baba who'll have lunch with us and then go home xxx



OK Di! I will look forward to meeting them!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 14, 2013)

Just noticed that weather in Manchester is wet on Saturday, but the warm welcome will more than make up for the knack of sunshine.   Roll on Saturday


----------



## Northerner (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes, I've been following the forecasts! Hopefully, it will hold off until we get to the pub, and then stop again when it is time to leave!  I'll try not to get lost this time Hazel, will print a map!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 14, 2013)

We could just stay in the station and have our own wee party.......


----------



## Northerner (Nov 14, 2013)

Hazel said:


> We could just stay in the station and have our own wee party.......



It might come to that - depends how heavy the rain is!


----------



## yorksman (Nov 15, 2013)

Hazel said:


> We could just stay in the station and have our own wee party.......




There's an idea. Catch the train to Stalybridge where they have an excellent station pub. 

Mind you, the Manchester venue is convenient for China Town where there are some excellent salt and pepper king prawns to be had.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi,
Really sorry about this but I won't be able to come. Hubby's just phoned me to tell me that he's got a business meeting/meal tomorrow which partners also have to attend. Hope you all have a great time x


----------



## Northerner (Nov 15, 2013)

whiskysmum said:


> Hi,
> Really sorry about this but I won't be able to come. Hubby's just phoned me to tell me that he's got a business meeting/meal tomorrow which partners also have to attend. Hope you all have a great time x



Aw Gill, sorry to hear this  Hope the meal goes well


----------



## Naty (Nov 15, 2013)

Have a wonderful time in marvellous Manchester - toyed with the idea of going myself but then I was offered some work


----------



## Northerner (Nov 15, 2013)

Naty said:


> Have a wonderful time in marvellous Manchester - toyed with the idea of going myself but then I was offered some work



What do you do Naty? No need to say if you don't want to (or if you'd have to kill me! )


----------



## Naty (Nov 15, 2013)

Northerner said:


> What do you do Naty? No need to say if you don't want to (or if you'd have to kill me! )



I have two jobs: bilingual secretary 37.5 hours per week, and then I work freelance, frequently Saturdays and sometimes in the evening too,  as an electronic notetaker for deaf people


----------



## Northerner (Nov 15, 2013)

Naty said:


> I have two jobs: bilingual secretary 37.5 hours per week, and then I work freelance, frequently Saturdays and sometimes in the evening too,  as an electronic notetaker for deaf people



Interesting work


----------



## Naty (Nov 15, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Interesting work



You're right - I like both very much - I'm lucky


----------



## MargB (Nov 15, 2013)

If you lot are going off somewhere else by train then let me know!!  Otherwise I will be sitting in the pub on my own trying to look inconspicuous.

Looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 15, 2013)

MargB said:


> If you lot are going off somewhere else by train then let me know!!  Otherwise I will be sitting in the pub on my own trying to look inconspicuous.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow!



Don't worry, we'll be there!  You might have to keep poking me to keep me awake though, early start!


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 15, 2013)

Have a great day tomorrow.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 15, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> Have a great day tomorrow.



Thanks Ally, wish we could helicopter you down!


----------



## Steff (Nov 15, 2013)

Have a good day all x


----------



## Northerner (Nov 15, 2013)

Steff said:


> Have a good day all x



Cheers Steff, can't believe it's only a week since London!


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 15, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Thanks Ally, wish we could helicopter you down!



Me too!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 16, 2013)

Well, I've been up an hour - off for the train in a minute or two! 

Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## Mark T (Nov 16, 2013)

Hope you all having a great meet there


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 16, 2013)

I've had such a lovely lovely day.  It's been great to see you all again xxx


----------



## MargB (Nov 16, 2013)

That was a lovely meeting.  Hazel, Di and myself even managed a visit to the Christmas Market in Albert Square.  Thanks for organising Alan.


----------



## yorksman (Nov 16, 2013)

That was my first time at such a meeting and it was thoroughly enjoyable, in good company. Thanks for organising it. The effort is much appreciated.

I hope Hazel got her train. I met her whilst walking back having missed mine. Still, I think mine are rather more frequent that those to Glasgow.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 16, 2013)

Finally home!  Great day - many thanks to everyone who came along, nice to see friends old and new! 

Will post some pictures tomorrow, but a bit frazzled now!


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 16, 2013)

Pleased it went well


----------



## Charliewatch (Nov 17, 2013)

*meeting at the waterhouse pub manchester*

Thank you so much for making me welcome and l hope to see you all again in the future at other meetings best wishes and thanks again C.W


----------



## Northerner (Nov 17, 2013)

Charliewatch said:


> Thank you so much for making me welcome and l hope to see you all again in the future at other meetings best wishes and thanks again C.W



Really great to meet you Dave, glad you could make it!  I hope we helped reassure you on some of your worries, and that we'll see you again before too long


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Nov 17, 2013)

Hope you all had a great time. So sorry to have missed this meet but hopefully here's to next time. Does anyone have any pictures?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 17, 2013)

Just a couple of pictures, sorry I forgot to take pictures of Charliewatch and zuludog!

(L-R) yorksman, Hazel, DizzyDi




(L-R) Di's hubby and H, MargB


----------



## Steff (Nov 17, 2013)

So so gorgeous and thats just H

Alan so you took your plate alone for H to borrow then


----------



## Northerner (Nov 17, 2013)

Steff said:


> So so gorgeous and thats just H
> 
> Alan so you took your plate alone for H to borrow then



Hehe! The lad's got good taste!


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 17, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Hehe! The lad's got good taste!



Awe lovely pictures. Thanks for lending h the plate Alan lol so kind of you x


----------

